# Hawaiian capt. Killed by swordfish : crazy story



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Link below : crazy way to go :RIP


http://www.westhawaiitoday.com/news/local-news/man-dies-following-swordfish-attack-harbor


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Dang. I'm pretty sure that Randy Llanes and Sundowner were one of the best boats there. I guess the drive that made him great at catching fish on the boat is also what made him dive into the water with a speargun and take on a swordfish in the water. I'm not in anyway saying it isn't a horrible event. But in some respects he at least went out on his own terms.


----------

